# Aal Angeln in der Hunte und andere Flusse



## aaldream (7. September 2010)

Wie kann man am besten aal fangen in einem Fluss ( Hunte) der langsam fließt und kaum Sediment mit sich führt freue mich schon auf viele antworten .
mfg aaldream 

P.S möchte nähmlich demnächst auf Aale angeln!




Bis dann #h


----------



## Backfire (8. September 2010)

*AW: Aal Angeln in der Hunte und andere Flusse*

Also ich (bin auch noch Anfänger) mache das ganz klassisch.
Grundrute, 3.6m lang, 90-100gr. Wurfgewicht. Rolle mit 200m .35er mono (der Main ist ein bissel breiter als die Hunte).
Antitangle-boom auf die Hauptschnur, dann ne Gummiperle, und damit die nicht über den Knoten rutscht noch ne kleine Kunststoff-Perle dahinter.
Dann wird ein nicht zu zarter Wirbel/Karabiner angeknotet.
Als Haken nehm ich die fertigen von "Gamakatsu". Entweder 6er Wurmhaken oder 4er Aalhaken.
Dadrauf ziehe ich mit einer Wurmnadel einen halben Tauwurm.
Ich ziehe die vom abgetrennten Ende her auf, und lasse den Haken ca. 10mm vor dem unversehrten Ende austreten.
Ans Antitangle-boom kommt je nach Strömung ein "grip"-Blei bis ca. 115gr. .
Fertig ist die Montage.
Da es nun bald dunkel wird, werden die Ruten mit einem Knicklicht bestückt.
Am Main (an "meiner" Stelle) feuer ich die Montage dann raus was geht, stelle die Ruten so ca. im 75° Winkel gegen den Rutenhalter und kurbel die Schnur auf Spannung.
Auf den Arsch setzen, zurücklehnen und schauen ob sich was tut.
Ich bin jetzt zwar auch nicht der Erfolgreichste, hab aber mit der Methode dieses Jahr schon einige leckere Aale mit nach Hause nehmen können.


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Aal Angeln in der Hunte und andere Flusse*

Hallo,
was bei mir immer gut funktioniert sind Tauwurmstücke. Also Tauwurm in mehrere ca 2cm lange Stücke zerschneiden und nacheinander auf den Haken. Bilde mir ein,dass solche Filets mehr "Duft" erzeugen und den Aal anlocken.
Ich würde allerdings nicht weit auswerfen, habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man ganz dicht unter Land, also ca 1 bis 5 Meter, je  nach dem wie schnell der Grund abfällt, mehr fängt.
Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg!
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Karpfen-Fan (8. September 2010)

*AW: Aal Angeln in der Hunte und andere Flusse*

also mein opa hat früher immer mit reusen geangelt aber wenn mit der angel dan abends aufm grund oder du suchts einfache zwei tage lang welche an land (sind amphibien sowiet mir erzählt wurde )


----------



## aaldream (8. September 2010)

*AW: Aal Angeln in der Hunte und andere Flusse*

Danke für die nützlichen Tipps ich hoffe es kommen noch mehr 
mfg aaldream


----------



## Backfire (9. September 2010)

*AW: Aal Angeln in der Hunte und andere Flusse*



Karpfen-Fan schrieb:


> also mein opa hat früher immer mit reusen geangelt aber wenn mit der angel dan abends aufm grund oder du suchts einfache zwei tage lang welche an land (sind amphibien sowiet mir erzählt wurde )



Das ist selten dämliches Gesülze.#d


----------



## aaldream (9. September 2010)

*AW: Aal Angeln in der Hunte und andere Flusse*

finde ich auch
mfg aaldream#q


----------



## escobar (9. September 2010)

*AW: Aal Angeln in der Hunte und andere Flusse*

Moin Moin
das mit denn Aalen an Land suchen is totaler Quatsch. Aale gehen zwar gelegentlich über Land aber bestimmt nich an so einem Fluss wie der Hunte da dort genug Nahrung für die Aale vorhanden ist.
Mit dem Gerät hat dir Backfire schon gute Tipps gegeben aber ich Angel noch etwas feiner : Grund und-, Posenruten mit einem Wurfgewicht von 40-80 und 3m länge. Meine Rollen bestück ich mit ner 30er Mono. Dann angel ich meist 2 ruten auf normaler Grundmontage ( Haken, 25er Vorfach muss länger als 50cm sein, mittleren Wirbel, Stopperperle, dahinter häng ich nen Wirbel in dem ich mein Blei einhäng ) und eine Rute mit Standart Posenmontage.
Zu denn Angelstellen würde ich dir Raten, Flusseinmündung die in die Hunte gehen, immer nen Hot Spot oder Stellen mit Krautbewugs, Steinpackungen am Rand sind auch immer ziemlich Erfolgreich und auf jedenfall solltest du darauf achten wo viel Kleinfischbewegung ist da ist auch auf jedenfall Aal.


----------



## aaldream (15. September 2010)

*AW: Aal Angeln in der Hunte und andere Flusse*

Danke für den weiteren Tipp


----------



## aaldream (29. September 2010)

*AW: Aal Angeln in der Hunte und andere Flusse*

Bitte Antwortet oder sagt was zu Zanderangeln im Altarm der Hunte


----------

